# fastest roofing gun



## ebski387 (Aug 20, 2009)

i have a whole fleet of bostitch rn46 and i was wondering what is the fastest roofing gun on the market? so i can speed up nailing


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

ebski387 said:


> i have a whole fleet of bostitch rn46 and i was wondering what is the fastest roofing gun on the market? so i can speed up nailing


 
Get serious


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

13 oz, wooden handle, sharpened claw, 11 1/4 inches long.

Cost = $13.00
Life Span = 9 years
Maintenance cost = $0.00
Accessories = magnet roughly the size of a quarter set in super glue and wrapped in electrical tape, $9.50 to set it up and another $0.30 per week for up keep.
(I myself have not used a magnet in years)


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Haven't found one fast enough yet........:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used Hitachi, #1 in almost everybody I knows opinion, bostich, ok but heavy, porter cable, cannon but I don't like the nose on it. I like the balance and optimized recoil on the Hitachi, the new one has a 3 carbide contacts on the nose, and a magnet that makes the last nail from a coil count.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Burrrrritos brand are the speediest I have seen.


----------



## quality1stconst (Aug 13, 2009)

We purchased a few of the DeWalt's last year and I'll tell you for the cost I'm impressed. I loaned it to another contractor and he went and bought 4 of them for his crew and they all love them too. Who knew? I have a Hitachi (hate it too strange to load and feels cheap but isn't) and several older Bostich Ridge Runner II's that have been very reliable and then the dreaded Ridgid that breaks about every other time we use it and Home Depot has sent it back 5 times under warranty. JUNK!!!


----------



## ebski387 (Aug 20, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Get serious



whats that suppose to mean


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Max, super roofer.


Actually, 15 Amish is the correct answer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's definitely this










*+*











Or you could just get the dewalt 350 RPM version.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Max Super Roofer. And I have used them all.


----------



## quality1stconst (Aug 13, 2009)

outlaw said:


> Max Super Roofer. And I have used them all.


I keep hearing they're great. I'll get a couple next year and try them.


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

just did 30 squares with the maxx and the only problem was it would have to be reloaded. lighter and more user friendly than any others i've tried.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

How can one gun be faster than another?


----------



## ebski387 (Aug 20, 2009)

the recoil is faster make it able to shoot more nails per second


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

the recoil is faster make it able to shoot more nails per second >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
You can only shoot as fast as your men can aim them. Recoil on any of the major brands are fast and I will tell you, I have never been faster than the gun!


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to be faster


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

we have both and i am accurate faster with the hitachi it seems to bounce back less, but there are better ways to make roofing more efficient


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Up here...guys who went too fast did substandard work...now when you hire a roofer - the "good" ones will shingle by hand with hammer and nails. There is a definite stigma to gun nailing on shingles up here.

I think guns are better (being a framer - I never look to "have" to hand bang anything) but if a man is lazy or erratic with a gun, I can see how that could be really bad on a roof job.


----------

